# Solved: windows 7 hibernate resume problem after install SP1



## newuser2 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have this problem with windows 7 hibernate after install SP1. before I installed win 7 sp1, hibernate worked, after I installed SP1 beta, RC1,and latest leaked final RTM build, hibernate does work as it should be. video turn off, then hard drive turn off, power turn off, but it would not wake, normally it can resume by press a key or power button, after I install sp1, power turn as normal but would not wake up, any key would not resume power on. then I press power button, it does to the screen 'windows did not shutdown properly, safe mode or start windows normally.'

I have tried reset power options, bcdedit in this site , and this. still same. I used same sp1 package on a laptop, no any problem.

what is exact in sp1 could cause this? how to solve this?


----------



## w7pro (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not certain what's in SP1 that could have caused this and you did try to reset your power options. Have you tried to do a system restore back before you installed it? Or is that hindered as well?

-- Ryan
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## newuser2 (Jan 20, 2011)

hibernate would work without sp1. but I have installed same sp1 on a another pc and a laptop, no problem. I do not know why. 

can anybody provide remote session to look into my system see what is exactly is going on?


----------



## fodelement (Feb 14, 2009)

I would like to point out that this post in no way will assist you in your problem but..



> "The SP1 Beta does not provide new end-user features, and installation is not supported by Microsoft."


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

uninstall SP1


----------



## newuser2 (Jan 20, 2011)

it is not beta. it is final RTM version.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

SP1 hasn't been released yet so it isn't final version & might well be infected
No official copies have been released by Microsoft yet & no official date has been set for release 
If the problem started since installing SP1 then uninstall it 
That is the ONLY solution


----------



## scotoma (Feb 23, 2011)

newuser2 said:


> I have this problem with windows 7 hibernate after install SP1. before I installed win 7 sp1, hibernate worked, after I installed SP1 beta, RC1,and latest leaked final RTM build, hibernate does work as it should be. video turn off, then hard drive turn off, power turn off, but it would not wake, normally it can resume by press a key or power button, after I install sp1, power turn as normal but would not wake up, any key would not resume power on. then I press power button, it does to the screen 'windows did not shutdown properly, safe mode or start windows normally.'
> 
> I have tried reset power options, bcdedit in this site , and this. still same. I used same sp1 package on a laptop, no any problem.
> 
> what is exact in sp1 could cause this? how to solve this?


Hi

Just installed SP1 today and same thing.

If you are using an ssd drive as your OS drive then this could be it.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2495523

I uninstalled SP1 and then reinstalled it as I thought it could have been corrupt because I cancelled the initial install. Sent it to hibernate. BSOD. Installed the hotfix. NO BSOD.

Im just skimming with this one as I can't be arsed fixing a billion £$£$£ companys fkups. Any more problems and this cntin SP1 will be gone with a clean install...


----------



## newuser2 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am using 6gb/s hard drive, not ssd. will this fix the problem?


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

now available win7sp1
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/downloads/service-packs


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

newuser2 said:


> I am using 6gb/s hard drive, not ssd. will this fix the problem?


It might do but you still need to uninstall the defective or non legal SP1 version you stupidly installed & then use windows update to install the proper version

Using pre-release versions are always danagerous & all the leaked versions we heard about were all Russian or chinese copies so doubly suspect


----------



## newuser2 (Jan 20, 2011)

yes. I did install latest SP1 from windows update. blue screen says 'INTERNAL POWER ERROR', minidump did not count and no dump file created.

I installed the fix you posted and it seems kind of working, need more test make sure the problem is fixed.


----------



## wujtehacjusz (Nov 17, 2006)

I had exactly the same problem and the hotfix above fixed it for me. Thanks for you help scotman.


----------



## scotoma (Feb 23, 2011)

wujtehacjusz said:


> I had exactly the same problem and the hotfix above fixed it for me. Thanks for you help scotman.


Good to hear. You're welcome.

Maybe OT and for note: I had a corrupt scsiport.sys after a recent windows upate. I wonder if it's related to the hotfix? It was around 25/03/11. The machine BSOD while streaming a movie on the wifi to tv. Everytime I tried to log on I got a BSOD and a scsiport.sys error. Switched to ide in bios and got a BSOD but a different error relating to the ide interface. Could not even login to safe mode. Same BSOD. I had to use windows recovery disc ( load driver search) to move my files and then backup to a system image. I'm now pre SP1. Anyways. Could be the update, could be bad ram corrupting the hibernation cache, could be the ssd c300 when it gets full, could be the new psu. No daemon tools installed. It could be just about anything until it happens again. I'll run prime for a few decades, update to sp1 and all the next updates and see what happens.


----------

